# Is there a Stihl chainsaw comparison chart?



## TonyRumore (Sep 9, 2010)

Is there a Stihl chainsaw comparison chart that includes all the discontinued models? If not, I am sure there is some Stihl saw guru on this site that could put it together.

Something like this..... 

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/comparison.html

......but include all the older saws in the same format imbedded in the same sheet.

Tony Rumore
Tromix Corp


----------



## gemniii (Sep 9, 2010)

TonyRumore said:


> Is there a Stihl chainsaw comparison chart that includes all the discontinued models? If not, I am sure there is some Stihl saw guru on this site that could put it together.
> 
> Something like this.....
> 
> ...



I use http://www.getsaws.com/S_specs.html


----------



## BobL (Sep 9, 2010)

gemniii said:


> I use http://www.getsaws.com/S_specs.html



That's a useful collection but it has quite a few gaps. What would be even more useful would be a combination of that data and a complete "Testing and Setting Data" chart such as is floating around for the current saws. I find this easier to use than looking up manuals.

This could be something we compile for ourselves. It just needs a coordinator and a bunch of volunteers, each volunteer nominates a saw they will collect the data for and then sends the data to the coordinator.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Sep 9, 2010)

BobL said:


> That's a useful collection but it has quite a few gaps. What would be even more useful would be a combination of that data and a complete "Testing and Setting Data" chart such as is floating around for the current saws. I find this easier to use than looking up manuals.
> 
> This could be something we compile for ourselves. It just needs a coordinator and a bunch of volunteers, each volunteer nominates a saw they will collect the data for and then sends the data to the coordinator.



thats a helluva plan. i'm interested because i've been looking for info for the Stihl 096, which many people don't know even existed.


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2010)

Like this????


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, here.....



http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Sti...nuals/SPECKS ALL MODELS DT_0456_400_3099.pdf


----------



## JJuday (Sep 9, 2010)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> thats a helluva plan. i'm interested because i've been looking for info for the Stihl 096, which many people don't know even existed.



If they exist, and that is a big IF, it would be interesting. Problem is.....you are the only person I have heard mention such an animal. Have you found anymore info? Maybe a test saw or a prototype?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Sep 9, 2010)

i have found only 2 mentions of it on the web. one is some site where they are talkin saws and a guy chimes in with- a buddy of mine has an 096 g/d. the other mention is one of those ask a question site and the asker asks what is a Stihl 096.

my dad told me 20-25 years ago that it was the biggest saw Stihl ever made. he recently told me the saw was discontinued in the 70's. 

thats all i know and i have searched pretty extensively, so maybe it didn't ever exist?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Fish said:


> Well, here.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Sti...nuals/SPECKS ALL MODELS DT_0456_400_3099.pdf



i have tried and tried to get this to print, even downloaded it to my pc and i can't get it to print. any way you could get a printable version for us?

pretty please?


----------



## BobL (Sep 9, 2010)

Ideally it would be nice to have General Spec data and Test shown by Fish and General spec data all on the one chart.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 9, 2010)

Shoot. Theres nothing that couldnt be done with the people from this site!
You guys should have no problem at making the dangdest chainsaw reference guide that ever exsisted. Heck, itd prolly be about 69 million pages long! LMAO!!! And thats a dang good thang man!!


----------



## ray benson (Sep 10, 2010)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i have tried and tried to get this to print, even downloaded it to my pc and i can't get it to print. any way you could get a printable version for us?
> 
> pretty please?



It is a printable version.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Sep 10, 2010)

well i sure can't get it to print. but atpchas came to my rescue and sent me a version that i could print.


----------



## jhkaska (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't get it to print either. Can you post the printable version? Thanks


----------



## gmax (Sep 10, 2010)

I just printed it without any problems.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Sep 10, 2010)

here's the one that worked for me.

http://www.mediafire.com/?riialo8wuegsb


----------



## ta2guy (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know how to do links but I'll see if this works. http://www.getsaws.com/S_specs.html 

It's a fairly decent list but has some gaps and missing data.If you kinow what saws are in what family you can fill some gaps.It's got an "unofficial disclaimer"

He has a husqvarna page as well.


----------



## longbar (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a chart for husky like the stihl one fish had? It would be nice to have these factory charts in the same thread. Or if anyone has these for any other brands.


----------

